# Largest Cities in the World | 2800 BC - 2100 AD



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2021)

Another animated map  this time showing the Largest cities in the world rise and fall.. but from  even further back in 2008 BC to the present day 

Watch how the middle East and China Dominate for centuries.....

Aside from China.. if you visit most of those early Middle Eastern countries today ..Iran, Egypt, Afghanistan etc.. they almost look exactly as they did back thousands of years ago...


----------



## Don M. (Oct 1, 2021)

Interesting.  This animation shows the Huge increase in global populations starting in the Mid-1800's, and the predominance of cities in some of the worlds poorest nations in recent years.....another good indicator that Overpopulation is going to become a major problem...and soon.


----------

